# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Brokkoli Therapie, lt. Prof. Dr. S.

## Josef

Ich verwende schon seit 2001 die Brokkoli-Therapie mit gutem Erfolg. Deshalb gebe ich gerne das Nachstehende weiter.
Liebe Grüße
Josef 
*http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index.php*



*Broccoli Behandlung*
** Mir ist bewusst, dass die derzeitige Aufbereitung des Broccolirezepts umständlich bzw. die Therapiezeit lang ist. Man könnte Broccoli auch in Tablettenform oder in Liquidform herstellen. Während des Herstellungsverfahrens ist es technisch sicherlich möglich, Tabletten als Konzentrat der natürlichen Broccolipflanze herzustellen. So kann man eine viel einfachere Durchführung, einen erhöhten Wirkungsgrad und gegebenenfalls eine viel kürzere Therapiezeit erzielen. Auch für die Auffrischungsphase wäre die Verwendung von Tabletten viel einfacher. *Es wurde sehr oft behauptet dass die Broccoli Behandlung identisch mit Quercetin Therapie ist.  Broccoli und Quercetin haben ganz unterschiedliche wirkungen.  Es ist richtig dass Broccoli, auch quercetin beinhaltet.  Aber, Broccoli beinhaltet zusätzlich noch ganz andere antibiotisch wirkende, hormon regulierende, mediator Substanzen und vasodilativ wirkende bioflavonoide.*   Es soll hier ausdrücklich betont werden, dass viele reine Form von bioflavonoiden (quercetin, hesperedin usw) allergisch wirken und mit Medikamenten in Wechselwirkung treten. Lesen Sie für diese Behauptung die Mitteilungen von Patienten in Discussions Forum für Prostatitis von St.John University (USA). 
Jeder Patient sollte auf jeden Fall die von seinem Arzt verschriebenen Medikamente einnehmen. Keine Sorge. Die Wirkstoffe von Broccoli zeigen keine Wechselwirkung mit irgendwelchen Medikamenten. *FAQ*
*PROSTATITIS LEIDENDE VORSİCHT: SCHWERHEBEN oder SCHWERTRAGEN verursacht PROSTATASCHMERZEN. NICHT MEHR ALS 5 KG TRAGEN ODER HEBEN.*




*Bitte Link ganz verwenden:

*http://www.geocities.com/iastr/gindex.htm

* Broccoli hat folgende nachgewiesene Eigenschaften:*

----------


## Josef

Brokkoli! Trat er hier im Forum in Vergessenheit?

Ein herzliches tirolerisches Grüß Gott, aus Wien!

Vorerst nett, dass etliche besorgt um mich waren, da ich mich nie mehr im weltbesten Prostatakrebs-Forum blicken lasse.
Es geht mir relativ gut. Nur kurz: Hatte B.Ca. vor 10 Jahren (pT2aG3), nach 6 BCG-Therapien (TBC-Keime) eine "PSA-Explosion" von 5 auf 45, PSA ging wieder zurück (Selbstheilung), das tuberkulöse Gewebe in der Prostata ist aktiv, PSA um 9 herum, leicht ansteigend.

Durch mein "1. Krebsforum Österreich" unter www.krebsforum.at, meinen Selbsthilfegruppen "Krebspatienten für Krebspatienten" und meinem gleichnamigen Dachverband habe ich viel zu tun. 
Dazu kam aber noch ein extremes Arrangement als Leiter der "Initiative für generell rauchfreie Lokale und öffentliche Gebäude", siehe www.rauchsheriff.at , wo der tägliche 24 Stundentag jedes Mal zu kurz ist.

Nun zum Thema:
Gerade erhielt ich die Info über den "Turbo für den Brokkoli", und das möchte ich auch gerne mitteilen.
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index....html#msg10834

Nun wünsche ich euch allen weiterhin gute Gesundheit,
erfoög bei und mit der Brokkoli-Kur,
ein schönes Wochenende,
liebe Grüße

Josef (Dietmar)

----------


## Josef

Noch kraftvoller gegen Krebs

Darmbakterien können die Wirkung von Brokkoli steigern

Darmbakterien  könnten wirkungsvolle Helfer beim Kampf gegen Krebs sein: Sie  produzieren aus im Brokkoli enthaltenen Substanzen das Senföl  Sulforaphan, eine Substanz, die sehr wirkungsvoll bei der  Krebsbekämpfung ist. Dies haben US-Forscher in Tierstudien  herausgefunden. Eine Steigerung der Aktivität dieser Bakterien könnte  deshalb die krebsvorbeugende Wirkung von Brokkoli noch erhöhen. Die  Ergebnisse sind zudem eine gute Nachricht für alle, denen Gemüse oft  zerkocht: Die Darmbakterien übernehmen dann die Aufgabe der im Brokkoli  natürlicherweise enthaltenen Enzyme, die normalerweise für die  Sulforaphanproduktion zuständig sind. Auf diese Weise retten sie  zumindest teilweise den Anti-Krebs-Effekt des Gemüses.

.................... http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index....html#msg10927

----------


## Wolfjanz

Hallo Forum,
macht irgendjemand hier Brokkoli (Röschen, Sprossen)-NEM täglich (Sulphoraphan, Heidelberger Studie)?

Danke,
Gruss WJ

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Wolfjanz,

Brokkoli wird von meiner Frau bevorzugt in den täglichen Speiseplan einbezogen. Uns ist auch sehr wohl bekannt, dass dieses Gemüse etliche Abläufe im menschlichen Organismus günstig beeinflußt. Zur Bestätigung habe ich die nachfolgenden Links recherchiert:

http://www.wildekraeuterevents.de/st...n-gegen-krebs/

http://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.d....111688.0.html

http://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.d...t_news%5D=6225

http://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.de...okkoli-ia.html

http://www.gesundheitsstadt-berlin.d...senkrebs-3675/

http://www.bio-pro.de/magazin/index....3%2Findex.html

*"Wenn es sehr eilt, dann setz dich hin und tue einen Augenblick gar nichts. Es geht auch so"*
(Ludwig Köhler)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Danke Harald, für Deine Links!

Gruss von der Maulbeerinsel östlich der Schafweide
WJ

----------


## Hvielemi

Ich koche gerne und oft mit Broccoli,
vor allem meine mittlerweile legendären Gemüsepfannen.
Weil es mir schmeckt!

Hvielemi

----------


## Josef

Hallo,
auch hier: Brokkoli:
http://www.krebsforum.at/index.php?t...16601#msg16601

----------

